# Maadi



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was down in Maadi yesterday and drove along past the telecommunications building/walls and I would have thought I was back in Belfast with all the political statements plus the graffiti artists had been at work with their spray cans.. one statement puzzled me.

Ultras stay white... any idea what this means?

I am thinking... ultras stay true???


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

White Knights=Zamalek Ultras


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> White Knights=Zamalek Ultras




Yeah I knew the football association but cant understand the 

stay white...


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yeah I knew the football association but cant understand the
> 
> stay white...


When I first met my husband, he came over to my house for dinner. After dinner I gave him a tour of my house and then of the gardens. He stated, your food, it is white, it is good. Your home it is white, it is good. Your gardens are healthy, they are white, they are good. 

I thought it was just him, but possibly it is a way of saying they are Godly. 

Hope this helps you understand.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yeah I knew the football association but cant understand the
> 
> stay white...


Violence leads to "blood shed", and blood is red, white is peace.......

Could be wrong though, cause those folks aren't THAT peaceful


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

DeadGuy said:


> Violence leads to "blood shed", and blood is red, white is peace.......
> 
> Could be wrong though, cause those folks aren't THAT peaceful


My husband was in a talkative mood yesterday so I asked him what white meant to Egyptians. He told me it meant godly. I asked him if he was sure it didn't mean peaceful. He said no, it means more than that, godly. He's 60 years old and quite smart. Maybe the meaning has changed over time, especially considering the times.


----------

